# Hello S scalers from my hospital room



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing that serious guys. Last Sunday I fell twice at the casino. Bruised my kneecaps pretty good.
I have dehydration and pneumonia. The falls are related to that. Supposed to be released later today.
I am so ready. Will update Saturday. X-.rays were negative on the knee caps but they are bruised.
Lost my wallet somewhere between tests Monday. Lots of transferring tables.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I sure hope the knees do not cause you any long term problems. I guess Casinos can be hazardous in unexpected ways. Get well and get home!!!


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Rest up mopac. I know busted kneecaps can take longer than you think/ want to heal up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Best of luck to you mopac.
I always lose my wallet at the casino or at least the contents thereof.

Magic


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Magic. And all you guys. Am getting much better. Good news. Found the wallet. LOL,
it was at home I never had it to the hospital. A mind is a terrible thing to lose. Good to be home.
Catch you guys later.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Thanks Magic. And all you guys. Am getting much better. Good news. Found the wallet. LOL,
> it was at home I never had it to the hospital. A mind is a terrible thing to lose. Good to be home.
> Catch you guys later.


I would wish you well, but I am not an S scaler.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, thanks anyway Ed. I know you like S scale.

Anybody heard from flyernut? Did he get his eyes worked on yet.?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Am I allowed to wish you the best...even though I'm not an S scaler?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY !!! Thanks, Fire.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hope you have a speedy recovery. I actually run the slightly "larger" stuff.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Wish you a speedy recovery. Good luck.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks John and AL. Have a great weekend.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You take care and get better.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Get well quickly! I spent 5 days in the hospital last November. It's NO fun, and it felt SOOOOOO good to sleep in my own bed again!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Get better Mopac, we are wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best!


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Morning {S}lip Scale
Not to worry we will convert you to HO when you return 
"Rail The Rails"


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyboy and Big G and Michael. Yes, great to be home. Feel good but still very weak. This is
going to take some time. Using a walker when I go out. Much more stable with walker.
Done with falls. Can't do that no more. Hospital wanted me to go to Long Term Care.
You go there you will never get out.

The Southern Railroad
Been into HO for years. Big DCC system Over 130 locomotives. About 5 years ago S scale grabbed me.
I got my S steam engine running I got in 1955 used running, been hooked since. Thanks for the shout and
welcome to the train forum.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I'm late to the party!!!! Holy smoke buddy, I didn't know this happened to you!!!! I think actually you peed-off someone and they did a "knee-capping" on you,lol!!!. I hope you get well soon and back into the groove...As far as me, I get my eyes worked on next Monday, left one first then 2 weeks later the right. Stop my plavex on Thursday, covid check the same day, start eye drops Friday, and then surgery Monday. Get well buddy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wish you the best on the eyes. Just spent 2 hours in the yard with the tractor. Did not get that much done. Some
grass cut. Seem like it took an hour to get tractor ready. Slow leak in 2 tires. Had to put air in my tank. And then get
on my knees to check and air tires. Not easy to get up after each tire. I am wore out and done working
today. I need lunch now. Then watch the Cardinal game. Comes on in 1/2 hour. Good to hear from you.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Respect your knowledge, enjoy reading your posts........Get Well Soon!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks C100. Have a great day. I feel good this morning.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well it looks like mopac you have now experienced knee injury. So very sorry to hear that. Before I had both of mine replaced, I fell a few times. I am an official concrete tester. My official opinion is all concrete is the same hardness whether in my garage, the gas station, or wherever. So no further tests are needed. I don't know about casino floors but I suspect the concrete there is the same hardness. No "kneed" to test any more. Happy Trails on getting better. I haven't fell on my store bought knees yet but I have bumped one or the other so I can't imagine what falling on one or the other would feel like.
Leave the mower set. So you get a little taller grass. If you aren't in the running for yard award of the week, it will still be there. As for checking the air in the tires, go to an auto parts store or better yet Harbor Freight, if there is one your area, and buy one of those short rolling stools or whatever they are called. Mine is a knee saver. No more getting on your knees to check tire air. I can roll from tire to tire. I'm not saying getting up is any easier but at least you only have to do that once.
Hope things get better soon.
Sorry I am late to the party and missed your hospital stay announcement. I've been away and away from my computer. I don't use my phone. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, good luck with your surgery. Been there. I got the seeing far away version so I could drive. I'm sure they have told you about the eye drops. Learn from me and don't forget to put them in. I have done that a couple of times in the morning when I was in a hurry and paid the price. Now I carry a bottle in my Jeep. Here's hoping all goes well especially as it all relates to your heart too. 
Wish you the best. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the shout Kenny. Nice to hear from you. The stool on wheels sound good.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac, I'd be lost without mine. Every parts store I know of has them. 

Kenny


----------

